# California Town Deployes Zero Electric Motorcycles In Police Force



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Stanislaus County town of Ceres acquires three Zero motorcycles using funds from San Joaquin Valley Air Pollution Control District.

More...


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

$60,000 for a motorcycle ? Only government bureaucrats are so unconcerned with costs. After all, they are spending OUR money, not their own.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Its $60k for all three, not per bike.


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, from the video clip that seems to be the case. But the article is poorly written. It could have said $20K each -- which is still a ridiculous price for what it is.


----------

